# Singles TTC library ... and book/dvd reviews!



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

LIBRARY LOANS anyone?  

Hello there, would anyone like to borrow my copy of Knock Yourself Up?  Happy to post it to you if so - just let me know if you're interested (and then private message with your address).  

I've also got copies of the Miki Morrisette Single Motherhood and Jane Mattes' Single Mothers by Choice books if anyone wants to borrow those?

Also, have Taking Charge of Your Fertility which is an interesting read and good on Fertility signs like taking temps etc.

For NYE, I've got a copy of 'Knocked Up' just out on dvd and if (once I've seen it), anyone would like a borrow let me know. 

I've not yet read Single Motherhood or SM by Choice, but have loved the Knock Yourself Up book.  The title is horrible but I suspect she was advised on that by publicists as Morrisette and Mattes' titles don't exactly grab you do they!

love Felix xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey felix - i'd love to borrow the book knock yourself up - was going to buy it from amazon anyway
I'll PM you my address and I can return it to you at the meet up or I can sendit back to you - I am a very quick reader and will prob finish it in a couple of days!!! Thanks katiexx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey there Kylecat, no problem.  I'll pop it in the post tomorrow for you.  If you read it quick and anyone else is interested before meetup, then I guess they could pm you with their address?

Enjoy! It's a lovely, funny and very positive book.

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've read the Mattes and Morissette ones but I'd quite like to read Knock Yourself Up too - so perhaps you could post it on to me when you're done Katie? And I'll bring it to the meet up (I'm also a quick reader so will def be finished with it by then)

Let me know when you've read it and I'll PM you my address

Cheers
Laura


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for that Felix - really appreciate it 
Laura as soon as I am done with it (reckon I'll only need a couple of days) I will let you know and I'll send it on to you

Thanks Katiexx

PS - great idea to set up a lending library Felix!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea Felix.

I've just got my copy of knock yourself up - haven't read it all yet.

I've also got copies of the Single Mothers by choice (Mattes), Helping the Stork - choices and challenges of Donor Insemination and The Single Mothers handbook (Anderson) if anyone wants to borrow them.

I've not read Single motherhood so would be interested in borrowing this if anyone has a copy.

Roo


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there Roo.  I've got Single Motherhood and can send it to you tomorrow if you want to PM me with your address?  

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Great idea Felix!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

No probs Roo.  I'll send it off tomorrow.

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks felix - will let you know that it arrives safely.

Roo xx


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Oo, I'd love to borrow knock yourself up. can i go in the queue? plus, i have friends who swear that Taking Charge of your fertility is responsible for their babies. i know five women and three babies grateful to it!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Taking Charge is good Zoopy and is probably helpful if you are going DIY, though not sure about how helpful it is during tx.  Yep of course you can go in the queue for Knock, that would be after Lauris I think?

Have sent off the books Katie and Roo.  Sent 2nd class so should be with you in a couple of days all being well.

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'be got a great one for you Zoopy with regards to using a known donor. Can't remember the title off hand but I'll bring to the meet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I read Knocked Up and quite enjoyed it although predominantly from a lesbian perspective, my donor's partner is now reading it. I have several books about the subject somewhere (can't find them at the mo- as it was 3 years ago when I started researching around)but if I come across them will add them.

The SMC was ok, also there are a few older books by Lisa Saffron that are very helpful when considering known donors/AI etc. 

Lisa Saffron also runs workshops for people considering known donors and you can have telephone consultations with her.  The gay press is where I found lots of information about home insemination/donors - D'arcy Laine foundation and pinkparents- if you join as a member for about a tenner you can download and buy back issues of magazines. Rainbow parents are another source.

Another useful one is 'Is your body baby friendly' by Alan Beer- for anyone with unexpleined IF,mc and IVF failures. explains all the immune stuff and NK cells theories.  Also the miscarraigeclinic.com website has all Mr *******'s articles about this.

General pre conception books:

Zita Wests 'Guide to getting pregnant' and she has another one 'Fertility and conception' to be honest I have been to see Zita, her counterpart Jane Knight,her nutritionist twice , had a DHEA consultation with the nutritionist there as well (decided against taking it as you shouldn't TTC for 4 months after stopping it) and her hypnotherpist Maureen Kiely several times (would recommend her but she has moved to a nearby clinic on) but I got all the same information from her books for a fraction of the price.

L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant if anyone wants to borrow that. Although I have to say most of it was complete common sense (don't drink, give up smoking, eat healthily, have sex at the right time of the month  ) and/or easily available on the internet. 

Zoopy - I'll either post on Knocked up to you after I get it from Katie, or I'll bring it with to the meet on the 26th if you are going to be there?

Laura


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Laura. I'm hoping to come along on the 26th, yes.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey felix - just to let you know that the 'knock yourself up book' arrived safe and well today!! Thanks ever so much for that . Glad your appointment went well today - sounds promising. I will start reading the book tonight and then let Laura know when I've finished with it!! 

Thanks again,

katiexx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks felix, Choosing single motherhood arrived safely for me too.

Thankyou, any one else want it after I've finished ?

Roo


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't read any of the books so would love to borrow any that are free at the moment....  Will obviously read and return asap.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Karen,

I'll send you 'choosing single motherhood' if you want ( if Felix doens't mind)

Just PM me your address

Roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Roo, I'll do that now x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

No problem from me Roo. 

You've just reminded me I've still got to read Buying Daddy. Will try & finish it for meet up (I'm a sloooow reader) and then someone can borrow it from there. 

F xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Felix.  The 'library' is a great idea


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've a confession to make  .................


When I recieved the book, it looked familiar and after a dig around I found it under my bed !!!
I bought lots of books and wondered how I had missed that one.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I know that feeling Roo! 

I'm trying to reduce the number of books I buy so I at least know what I've got! 

Ever tried Bookmooch.com? I love it but now have so many novels on my to be read pile its getting silly. 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Katie - just wanted to let you know I got the book...will make a start this eve I think. I'll bring it along on the 26th to return to Felix or pass on to the next person (it's the Knock Yourself Up one if anyone wants it?)

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

Felix, is bookmooch only for novels or for other books as well?


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Suzie, its mainly novels but there is some non fiction too. I managed to get a copy of one of the baby books recommended in Knock Yrself Up. Its free to join and use anyway. 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, thanks, honey.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some other titles-

'Challenging Conceptions' planning a family by self insemination Lisa Saffron (aimed at lesbian and single women, oldish book)

'It's a Family affair'- the complete lesbian parenting book by Lisa Saffron

'A donor insemination guide' written by and for lesbian women Marie Mohler and Lacy Frazer

'Single Mothers by Choice'-Jane Mattes (US)

'Buying Dad'- one woman's search for a the perfect sperm donor - Harlyn Aizley

Building a Family - with the assistance of donor insemination -Ken Daniels

'One Life' Rebecca Frayn (about a hetro couple's IVF)

'The Hollow Heart'- a hetro woman who has 3 BFN's and relationship suffers

'Helping the Stork'- The choices and challenges of donor insemination (aimed at hetro couples) not great

The couple's guide to IVF Liza Charlesworth (US book aimed at hetro couples)- not great

'Not too Late Having a Baby after 35'- Gill Thorn- ok but nothing Zita West's book doesn't tell you don't know

In Vitro Fertilzation - The ART of Making Babies - by Geoffrey Scher, virgina Davis, Jean Stoess (not great)

Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant (general all round pregnancy TTC info)

Fertility and Conception- the complete guide to getting pregnant Zita West (general all round pregnancy TTC info)

Natural Solutions to Infetility - Marilyn Glenville (general all round pregnancy TTC info)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After a loss:

'Miscarriage' Prof Lesley Regan
'Preventing Miscarriage' Jonathan Scher 
'Trying Again' Ann Douglas and John R Sussman
'Is your body Baby Freindly'- Alan E Beer

If anyone would like to borrow any of the blue books please let me know and I can bring to the meet on Sat.

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I really enjoyed 'its a family affair' by Lisa Saffron. She sent very friendly 'e' mails as well.

I'll bring it to London in case anybody wants to borrow it xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Can anybody recommend any books related to pregnancy and baby / child development etc? 

I've read plenty on how to get there, but not got a clue what comes afterwards    Just wondering if people had read further than getting that BFP!  I'd rather go on recommendation that than picking some book at random .... I hate buying books and being disappointed with them.

Wonder if there is anything written specifically aimed for single mothers - what to do / expect / be prepared for from BFP and beyond!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Roo - are you enjoying that book??


----------

